# Who IS this man?



## MA-Caver (Jan 21, 2005)

Saw this picture of this guy and I said: That's ....... ??? No way! Wow! 


Wondering if anyone else might recognize him... let the guesses begin.

 :uhyeah: 
I'll wait a week for right or wrong answers then if no guesses then I got other photos (taken years later)... 
Might be fun...

Can do this with other famous folk as well. heh...


----------



## uglydawg (Jan 21, 2005)

I believe that is George Carlin.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 21, 2005)

I agree - George Carlin.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 21, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I agree - George Carlin.


Yup.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 21, 2005)

Well shoot, that didn't last for long did it... surprised me when I first saw it... oh well...


----------

